# 2.0 8v with a Precision BB Billet 5857... a/r= .63 or .82?



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Time to go big or go home but not sure if i should apply that rule to the a/r choice. My current turbo is a Subaru FP Red with the 8cm housing (.57 a/r) and 2in diameter turbine inlet so its a lil bigger area wise than a t25. Not too sure what the compressor wheel/turbine wheel specs are but i can measure those tomorrow when i get some veniers.
I really liked the responsiveness of this turbo but i'm sure it was starting to choke at higher rpms.
If i lugged it say from 2k up in 4th/5th i'd see full boost (24psi) by 3800...if i punched it in 3rd from sitting at 4k i'd see that boost by 4600ish...definitely a fun car for sure. But now that i'm going to a much better balanced turbo and ball bearing at that, I wonder if i can get away with the .82 housing or just stay with the .63 since i'm going to a T3 anyway...

Thoughts?
Pix 4 Clix











_Modified by the_q_jet at 8:41 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v with a Precision BB Billet 5857... a/r= .63 or .82? (the_q_jet)*

Go with a .63
Total flow is not enough to justfy the .82
you may want to see if the 55 compressor will meet your peak flow needs. (opinion: at ~24-28psi on 8v it should)
-Jeffrey Atwood




_Modified by Jefnes3 at 9:56 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v with a Precision BB Billet 5857... a/r= .63 or .82? (Jefnes3)*

Yea, Jeff at USP also suggested the 55. I'm not too sure what my peak flow needs are though.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8v with a Precision BB Billet 5857... a/r= .63 or .82? (the_q_jet)*

finally a real turbo!
Your going to be super lean at first so watch those afr's
I went from a 50 trim to 60-1 so now i am hitting injector max at anything over 15psi


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v with a Precision BB Billet 5857... a/r= .63 or .82? (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_finally a real turbo!
Your going to be super lean at first so watch those afr's
I went from a 50 trim to 60-1 so now i am hitting injector max at anything over 15psi
i see u copied my "8valves, 1turbo"....douche


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8v with a Precision BB Billet 5857... a/r= .63 or .82? (the_q_jet)*

ha well you really dont have a real turbo,now you do


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_ha well you really dont have a real turbo,now you do


ohhh if only we were closer together...i'd show you!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha,dont you know all the fast 2.0's live in fl?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_ha,dont you know all the fast 2.0's live in fl?










**** the fastest one is in vegas!


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

true its in vegas they did a great job. too.
i say .63 i wont even go .63 the biggest im going is .58


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea i'm stickin to .63


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

for exp. .63 is the best


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

how late does that 60-1 spool for u? my 1.8t friend... his spools late


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

around 4500


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_around 4500
yea what psi at 4500 and in what gear?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just did some measuring of my current turbo (FP Red)
It really is a 35r comp wheel
Compressor: 61.4mm inducer
82mm Exducer
Turbine: 66.4mm inducer
57.7mm exducer


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

full boost around 4800 in 3rd


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

now i think i need to get a real 35r.....maybe even an HTA


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I have the 6057 BB Billet .63 on my 1.9L, and it spools pretty decent for the power that it can make. I think you will definitely enjoy the 5857, but I would stick to a .63 A/R for sure


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

was wondering when you were gonna chime in. yea i was talkin to Jeff about your setup. good power for sure...


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

.63


----------

